# Boxing: Pacquiao vs Margarito



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Any boxing fans here on BCA? Pacquiao vs Margarito on Saturday!!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

where are u guys watching it?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Paquiao all the way baby!!! Mabuhay ang Pinoy!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

saw pay-for-view ad. on riverside last night. gonna be busy saturday... pacman boxing and canucks VS leaf.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes i'm calling sick on saturday pilipino day hehehhee=)


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

pacman..... yeah baby!!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Ofcourse ill go with my town hero Pacquiao.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> where are u guys watching it?


Streaming it live like last time or download it Sunday morn.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm curious.... how many filipinos here in bca??? i know at least 3. pisces71, king-el, mananap.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Me and I know some more. The Polisher, Jondis21 and Vento Joe


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

akooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pinoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> where are u guys watching it?


Once we leave RIP, we might watch it at the Casino or at Laurence place. My dad is ordering it too so just incase we can't go at the Casino or at Laurence place, then my place that is.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> saw pay-for-view ad. on riverside last night. gonna be busy saturday... pacman boxing and canucks VS leaf.


There is an MMA fight too. UFC 122. But I can't miss boxing though.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'm curious.... how many filipinos here in bca??? i know at least 3. pisces71, king-el, mananap.


At my avatar and my location, people cab tell right away.

Pacman's gonna take down Margarito for sure.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Margarito is going down... Mayweather should be next.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It should be pacman vs Mayweather not Margarito. Margarito should have been kicked out of boxing for having altered his gloves in a fight a year ago.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with you Dave. It should be Pacman Vs Mayweather. It will be good for boxing. Pacman will win tommorow.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i'm curious.... how many filipinos here in bca??? i know at least 3. pisces71, king-el, mananap.


Make that 4 dudes. 

I'm sure theres a few more. Richard too, don't forget.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard? Richard that has discus and rams?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Margarito is going down... Mayweather should be next.


Mayweather went to jail. He can't beat up pacquio so he beat up his own wife instead. He's free now though. Hope the fight between him and pacquio happen soon. That cheater Margarito even making fun of Roach's illness. He should be thankful to Pacquio that he got the oppurtunity to fight him and got his license back.

Margarito is going down for sure.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Richard? Richard that has discus and rams?


Richard aka richbca.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

One more days you guys wooo!!! Hope Mayweather doesn't dodge again after this fight hahah.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Pacquiao's fine but I'm probibly gonna end up seeing Colton Orr Versus Rick Rypien instead.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

u forgot about me man...lol



keitarosan said:


> i'm curious.... how many filipinos here in bca??? i know at least 3. pisces71, king-el, mananap.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

go pacquiao go....... mabuhay pinoy.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Not going to work tomorrow. Lol! Going to watch the fight.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonight is the time!!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

NO. 8..pacman your the best..!!! Mayweather hopefully your next.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah!! pacman won (as expected)!!! threw1k plus punches!! man he's fast. mayweather will probably beat another woman again just to serve jailtime so he can avoid facing pacman. lol.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

mayweather should just fight. he tries to avoid all the good fighters just to keep his record clean.
MABUHAY ANG Pinoy...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha!!! Mayweather next!!!!

Pacquio!!!1 Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

good Lord,Margarito's face was a mess....same fate for "Pretty boy" Mayweather if ever


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> good Lord,Margarito's face was a mess....same fate for "Pretty boy" Mayweather if ever


Mayweather probably gonna beat up his wife again.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I ask who won the fight....?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

fishkeeper said:


> can i ask who won the fight....?


manny "pacman" pacquio!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> u forgot about me man...lol


i know.... i forgot bien and another guy i met in burnaby. he bought plants from me but never heard from him again. sorry about that bien!

anyway, mabuhay ang pinoy!!!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahah Earl, tipsy tipsy LOL...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Hahahah Earl, tipsy tipsy LOL...


You cheated you margarito. You slept all day. I finished the last shot!!!


----------

